# Prosegur Alarms



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anybody bought an alarm from Prosegur? Do they provide a good service? Any problems with cancelling the service? I'm thinking of getting an alarm for my flat in Barcelona but I've read reports that a contract with them is a minimum of three years (something their salesman did not mention). 

Thanks for any info.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

I've just received the 20 pages of terms and conditions that the salesman forget to give me. What a liar! Depressing to have to deal with these kind of scum.


----------



## tonyinspain (Jul 18, 2011)

You have answered your own question
Your not happy with the salesman and hes told you lies dont do it
ADT are over here try them i think they are direct responce OP may know some decent security companies and get their input before you buy
Good luck


----------



## Campesina (Dec 17, 2011)

We are with ADT. The service is excellent and the installation was free including two video sensors and one normal sensor. I think the contract was for a year or maybe eighteen months. They will send you a contract by email.


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

We have never used Prosegur, but have switched around between several others due to various problems with them. The latest company (Esabe) seemed fine until one time they never responded when the alarm went off. We later found out that they went bankrupt some time earlier and we never knew or were told about it. The money was still being taken out of our account every month though :rant:.


----------



## mike kelly (Aug 12, 2009)

Thanks for your replies. I don't think I will go ahead with Prosegur, I will check out ADT. Prosegur wanted 390 for the installation and a minimum of 2 years.


----------

